# A Grey Knights Roleplay - The Trazil Incursion (Recruitment)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*One unbreakable shield against the coming darkness

One last blade, forged in defiance of fate

Let them be my legacy to the galaxy I conquered

And my final gift to the species I failed.*​-Inscription upon the Arcus Daemonica, attributed to the Emperor of Mankind.​
*Story*​
You are a Grey Knight. One of humanity's greatest defenders, and none of them know that you exist. They will never know for they were not meant to know. Humanity can never know of the war that we wage, for it is our burden and duty to keep them in the dark lest their souls be corrupted. The Archenemy has spread across the galaxy and attacks in ever-increasing numbers, and our brothers are spread far across the Imperium battling against these incursions. But for each one that we repel, another two begin. And now another threat has reached our notice, one that could be the end.

The planet Trazil, a Hive World on the Eastern Fringe, has appeared in a vision. Prognosticator Hyperion claims that soon it will become a cauldron of Daemonic energies, and that if this heresy is not stopped the planet will become a staging area for a Daemonic crusade that will force our chapter to abandon our other duties and band together to stop. Such a crusade could be fatal to the Imperium at this critical time, we cannot afford to let this happen. Trazil is an important world that cannot be lost for it is also home to the Argent Churches, a series of shrines that house seven of the Imperium's most powerful and holy artefacts. Exterminatus is not an option. Only a concentrated strike against this cancer is acceptable.

Purifier Tethys has been assigned to lead a squad to this world and investigate for signs of heresy. Squad Tarthus has been chosen for this duty, the loss of Justicar Artus at the Infernalis Warzone is unfortunate but there is no time for another to be assigned or selected from their ranks. And to appoint another leader would make the Purifier's position untennable, the squad is to follow his direction in this undertaking. An Inquisitorial representative is being assigned to the squad, he will handle the necessary politicking while the squad searches for signs of the heresy to come. We cannot know if the vision is accurate, only that it must be prevented if it is true.

Your story begins in orbit of Trazil onboard the Stormraven _Word of Janus_, Purifier Tethys and the squad are flying down towards the planetary capital of Arkis to meet with the Council of Praetors that governs the planet. Be alert, as any of these people could be corrupt.

Be vigilant brothers and remember, We are the Hammer!


*Rules*​
1. No God-Modding: No killing other players and any other actions of that nature.

2. Post-Length: At least two paragraphs of four sentence length per update please. I will endeavour to make sure you have enough material for such a post. At least one post per update.

3. Commitment: If you cannot post for an update let me know and I will advance your character for you, it will be in a standard direction and I will not make any major decisions for you.

4. Respect: Respect the other players, even if your characters dislike each other do not start arguments with the other poster.

5. Enjoy yourself: Self-explanatory.


*Character Sheet*​
In the roleplay you will be playing as one member of the five-man Squad Tarthus, a Strike Squad, or a Tactical Squad in any other Chapter.

Name: One name only, Grey Knights have no last names. The only names that are not allowed are the names of Saturn's moons as those are given to Grey Knights that are marked for greatness.

Age: Anywhere from one-hundred and fifty years to four-hundred and fifty years.

Appearance: What do you look like under your armor. You may have any chapter-approved markings like Imperial scripture, scars, cybernetics and the like. But nothing that you would get outside the chapter like tribal tattoos or armor paints.

Personality: What are you like as a person? Grey Knights may appear more stoic than most but they still have the mostly full range of emotions.

Background: Absolutely no background about where you came from, as you do not know this and nobody within the Chapter does either. Your background should consist of your training, some of your notable accomplishments as all Grey Knights have some, and perhaps a bit about the Khornate Daemon incursion known as the Infernalis Warzone where you lost your Justicar to a Soul Grinder.

Weapons/Equipment: Terminator Armor, Storm-Bolter, Nemesis Sword, Frag and Krak Grenades, and One Nemesis Stave for One Player only.

Psychic Powers: Only one ability. A Grey Knight is adept at one power and deficient at others, make up your ability and I will tell you if I think it is too much. Your powers cannot be used constantly.


*Accepted Characters​*
1. Ardias (Midge913)
2. Deinycthios (Vaz)
3.
4.
5.


LotN


----------



## Kegoha (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry, that I may not be able for this, if only I could will be great


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I am hereby reserving a spot for a future application. I like the idea LotN.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll see how much free time I have by the end of the week, if I've got enough, then I'd be happy to join.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

same as hogglord for me


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is my offering:

Name: Ardias

Age: 417

Appearance: Ardias is a grizzled veteran of a thousand campaigns and the weight of his experience rests heavily on his weathered face. Eyes of the deepest blue shine out from underneath heavy brows, liberally sprinkled with grey. His closely shaved mane of hair bears more grey, a testament to a life well lived. His stocky frame is corded with rock hard slabs of muscle, but he moves with a figthers grace. Across his breast and back are tattooed various litanies of purity, words that he recites everyday, strengthening his mind against the predations of chaos. Despite the formality of his appearance and despite the scars that mar the side of his head behind his left ear and down the right side of his face, there is a kindness and geneality the rests in his features. The crows feet at the corner of his eyes and the slight wrinkling of the skin at the corners of his mouth give clues to the light hearted nature of this man that has seen a hundred thousand horrors, across a thousand different worlds. 

Personality: As most of his brothers, Ardias is a rock of solid temperment in the face of the foes they face. Neither excitable or dull, Ardias is a man of mellow persona. For centuries he has tried to be and succeded in being the a rock of confidence for his brothers to rally around. He will not flinch in the face of any danger, he will not scede ground, he will not give in. His tenacity and stubborness have become a bedrock for his unshakeable courage on the field of battle. He is comfortable around his brothers, reveling in the comradery that he shares with the men that have lived through the unimaginable horrors the galaxy has spat out at them together. Ardias is known for always speaking his mind, his opinions delivered in a matter of fact manner, though he will always differ to his superiors regardless of his own thoughts on the matter. He is dependable, showing time and time again that he is willing to sacrafice everything for the good of the mission and the chapter. 

Background: Though his origins before induction into the chapter are a mystery, even to him, his four centuries as a Grey Knight have been dotted with accomplishment. He has but the vaguest memories of being aboard one of the Black Ships, but why he was there, or who he was during that time have been lost . His first true memory was being brought to Titan, scared and alone, and being told by a faceless knight that he had potential. The next decade were a blur of surgeries, bio-engineering, psychological conditioning, each procedure more arduous than the last. He recalls enduring them with the same stoic nature that he now faces everything in his life. It was as if he knew he was destined for more than what he had come from and that to get there he must weather the pain and challenge. In a haze of lights, pain, and tribulation he came into his knew life, granted his power armor and his name, a new name of strength and purity.

For the next 2 centuries he fought as member of a strike team, battling the forces of chaos from end of the galaxy to the other. From Epsilon VII, where he and his squad brought down the terrifying Bloodthirster, Zaa'ntharx, on the eastern fringes, to an unnamed world on the edge of the eye of terror, where daemons, large and small, dotted the landscape for as far as the eye could see. Wading into the worst horrors imaginable with nothing but his force blade, incinerator, and brothers at his side. 

In his 357 year, he was blessed to receive a venerated suit of terminator armor, and at that time assiged to Squad Tarthus where he has remained since. As part of that squad he has taken part in many campaigns against the Archenemy, each bringing their marks of accomplishment, his proudest moment taking the head of a Herald of Tzeentch, the infamous daemon sorcerer, Xit'Thaptix, on the ravaged fields of Thersilon minor. Though he never sought out glory, he and his squad, lead by Justicar Artus seemed to always find themselves in the thick of the fighting, and somehow, together managed to come out with a victory in the Emperor's name. It seemed that they were untouchable, protected by the very light of the Emperor himself. This was to change in an instant in the fields of war in the Infernalis Warzone. 

Daemons of Khorne were everywhere. Malicious, bloodthrirsty being pour out of the warp rift that threatened to engulf the entire planent. Surrounded on all sides Squad Tarthus battled on, holding the line. It was then, that the might Soulgrinder, a mismatched beast of metal and daemonic flesh pounded into them, wounding several of the squad, and killing Justicar Artus, crushing the mighty warrior in a claw surrounded by foul power. The rest of the squad, only managed to retreat with their lives. 

It was then, as they licked their wounds and tried to regroup, did the summons from Purifier Tethys come, requiring them, despite being leaderless to report for battle. In no time Ardias and his brothers found themselves decending by Storm Raven to another indescript world that floated in the heavens. Hearts heavy, but minds directed in purpose. Perhaps on this world they could prevent the slaughter that had happened on so many worlds, so many times before. 

Equipment: Terminator Armor, Storm-bolter, Nemesis Sword, Frag and Krak Grenades. 

Psychic Powers: Psychic shield: drawing on his psychic abilities, in the most dire of times, Ardias is able to create a large shield of pure psychic energy that he weilds in tandem with his Nemesis Sword. This shield is capable of deflecting the mightiest blows and the most powerful spells, though it is rather taxing on him to maintain.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

@Midge913

Accepted. That's a good character.


Also this RP will need five people minimum, if I cannot get that many I will not go through with it.


LotN


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheers. Lets hope that some other folks get moving with some characters then!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i like the look of this rp. But i have my fingers in countless rp pies so might be a bit tied up.

I had to point it out. In the first post you said 'We are the Hammer'. But i am sure that it is the IG that are know as the Hammer and not the Grey Knights. Not niggling but i noticed it due to being an ex IG enthusiast.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope. Its an old Grey Knight prayer.

'I am the Hammer, I am the mail about His fist! I am the spear in His hand! Though we are lost, I am the shield on his arm...' etc


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Read the Grey Knights books and you will understand. LotN knows his shit.

I will get a character up for this later. Sounds good.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

How is everyone else doing on their characters. It will be hard to fight the spawn of the Chaos gods by myself


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name: ganador

age: 275

appearance: right half of face badly burnt due to a daemon of tzeentch and robotic right eye.

personality:very quiet and is not very encouraging but when he is faced with a foe worthy of him then he brings retribution down upon them and has a long hatred of tzeentch.

background:he is very strong and fast but his quick and powerful fighing style is his greatest weakness and his greatest strength as his might can crush countless foes but he is not the wisest when it comes to patience.

equipment:terminator armour,dual nemesis swords,wrist mounted stormbolter and frag/krak grenades.

psychic ability: ganador can unleash devastation upon his foes by releasing a beam of psychic lightning from his blades but it is unstable and often herts himself.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

son of azurman said:


> name: ganador
> 
> age: 275
> 
> ...


Denied. Will need much better detail than that, and correct spelling and punctuation on some of it.


LotN


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name: ganador

age: 275

appearance: ganador has many injuries but his most visual one is from a mission 30 years ago when him and his squad were informed of a renegade base on perdetrix IV but the armies of tzeentch had tricked them and as a result most of his squad were destroyed and half of his face was burned but eventually he took the greater demons head and returned to titan alive and ever since he has not been the same.

personality:he is very grumpy and untrusting ever since the ambush meaning that he is very distant from his squad and often argues with his superiors but when he is faced with a foe he uses his might to crush the minions of chaos and he seeks revenge on tzeentch for the death of his brothers

background:Throughout his time in the service of the emperor he has amazed his superiors and brothers alike with his combat skills but his patience is all but non existent and he often makes rash decisions that sometimes equal casualties on his own side but his heart is true and he is ever loyal to mankind.

weapons:dual nemesis swords,wrist mounted storm bolter, frag and krak grenades and terminator armour

psychic abilities: ganador uses his psychic abilities to give him a boost in speed and to jump to unnatural heights.

is this better


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

son of azurman said:


> name: ganador
> 
> age: 275
> 
> ...


No not really. Look at Midge's profile, that is the kind that pretty much all the RP's here require.

Denied. Perhaps look over some other RPs and gain an understanding of what kind of details and what amount of detail they expect.


LotN


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I may post up a character for this in due course. 

And yeah, grumpy? Not really the kind of thing I would use to describe a Grey Knight :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Name: Deinycthios (or Dein, as he is known to his battle brothers)

Age: 437

Appearance: Aside from small fragmentation scars and dotted with the scars of hundred conflicts, his appearance is mostly unaltered. His hair is close cropped, to prevent it being used as a grip in the event his helmet is lost. His eyes a poisonous cerulean. Nothing makes him stand out from the crowd aside from his eyes. However, he has lost his right foot and several fingers to a meld while he used his Blink capability - these are replaced by highly advanced prosthetics, made of what appears to be a marbled stone, rumoured to be crafted by the Guild Master of the thought lost Jokaero. The reasoning for the gift of the quality of this prosthesis is unknown - despite the reputation and alliances with which the Grey Knights hold their affiliations, the value of such an augmetic is clearly above what even many Justicars or even Brother Captains would be worthy of.

Personality: Withdrawn, and emotionless. He is said to lack a character, a personality. Where others have banter and can relate to private jokes between one another, Deinycthios has lost everything that he once held dear. Artus had joined the Order in the immediate intake prior to Dein, and was assigned to the same squad, becoming if not a friend, but at least a mentor. With his death, where Artus was once his guiding beacon, Dein is now left listless and without a goal, lost to the vagaries of fate. Although never considered command materiel, his experience, ability, and his natural detachment from the comradeship made him a figure of some natural authority, although destined to never arise above his considered station. He also blames the loss of Artus on his own failure.

Despite knowing this, Dein was happy with his lot in life. However, after losing his limb on Infernalis, and the gift of the valuable augmetics, he is wondering what the reasoning behind the gift is - to his knowledge he has paid off all his debts, and owes favours to no man, marine, or xenos. Dein now believes that somehow, someone is manipulating him, although so far with no discernable affects, yet the prosthesis is some form of reward for a task he had no idea was his to fulfil.

Background: *I am strapped for time here, but I will fill it in later/tomorrow, you know I'm sexy at this shit*

Weapons/Equipment: Terminator Armor, Storm-Bolter, Nemesis Sword, Frag and Krak Grenades - sneaky question, don't suppose I could have a Spear, could I? And spear, not a Halberd?

Psychic Powers: *Blink*. Attuned to the warp, Dein can manifest the ability to quicky teleport himself back and forth in the warp, causing him to fade out of existence just before a mortal impact, and reappear as soon as the blade has passed through where he had been previously standing. However, if used in a prolonged fight, the power can be observed and accounted for, where blows and feints are held back until Dein fades back into reality. Ass shown on Infernalis, when he "melded" with a boulder that was thrown into the space by the Soul Grinder that killed Artus, fading back into real space at the wrong moment. The force of the projectile pulled him, Terminator Armour and all out of the combat, and melded with the stone, was unable to aid his Justicar - it was only when he saw Artus ripped apart, as the distraction of losing his battle brother proved enough that he was able to summon the strength to rip his own fingers and leg from the unyielding rock, and yet despite the superhuman effort, his own body and armour gave way first.

I hope thats a start, like I said will update history later.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz is accepted.


LotN


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Funnily enough i found this topic, not the forum, when i Googled Arcus Daemonica as i had never heard it before. damn that Google is quick to index. Here's my character, hope you like him.

Name: Viserus

Age: 168

Appearance: Young looking, even for an human, his face shows no hint of the dangers he has faced or the horrors he has slain, save for the tattoos engraved on his face. Covering _every_ part of his body are markings of purity, faith and other inscriptions etched into his skin that seem to take the form of familiar shapes but on closer inspection they reveal blessed litanies which themselves are potent wards against the denizens of the warp. His build is not large or striking and although he has grown much since his inception into the chapter he is one of the smallest astartes, barely towering over some of the tallest Imperial Guardsmen. The planet he was taken from is unknown but dark red pigments in his skin and iris' take from him any familiarity of the race of man he protects with his life, giving him the appearance more alien in nature which some are first startled by.

Personality: A man of few words who lets his actions do the talking in his stead, which also leaves most spectators speechless. Ruthless, ferocious and without mercy, this relatively young astartes is eager to purge the galaxy of any daemonic taint. Although quick to anger and jump in the fray, he takes his role very seriously and will not let his actions sabotage the mission as failure would dishonor him and more importantly his squad. What he lacks in tactics and strategies he makes up for in skill and faith and is very ritualistic. If not training to use the myriad of weapons available to the chapter he will most certainly be consecrating some weapon or armour in preparation for the mission ahead.

Background: Charging over the battlefield a Razorback containing Viserus and 4 of his brothers were heading towards the enemies front line. The mission was simple, just as Viserus likes them to be, destroy the enemy base camp to prevent them gaining a foothold on the planet. Just as the razorback entered no mans land a precise blow to the engines caused the power to cut and the machine crawled to a stop in a clear line of sight to the enemy. The strike squad was about to abandon the transport but Viserus, knowing another hit could render the razorback destroyed or worse, jumped out of the hatch before his Justicar and ran the distance quicker than anything in their fleet. Evading bolter rounds, grenades and even lascannon shots he was able to slaughter the squad of chaos marines just in time for his squad to make it to him unharmed, after which he fainted from exhaustion and was quickly seen to by the brotherhoods apothecary. The swift victory he brought ensured that no chaos marine or their Lord were able to summon the foreseen daemon incursion and his battle brothers survived the mission unscathed. His actions were either deemed as courageous, righteous or heroic but in any case were worthy of the revered Crux Terminatus that he was awarded that day.

Weapons/Equipment: Terminator Armor, Storm-Bolter, Nemesis Sword, Frag and Krak Grenades, and One Nemesis Stave for One Player only. - _Sneaky question also. Could i perhaps be eqiupped with a pair of nemesis falchions?_

Psychic Powers: Chronofield - Focusing his mental will, the Grey Knight is able to slow the passage of time which has the effect of increasing his reflexes by seeing the twitch of a muscle or jerk of a weapon long before the foe is even aware of his own actions. This affect also envelopes the Grey Knight however, slowing his movement down unless he pushes his psychic might to the limit and breaks free of the effect he is projecting. Giving an outsider the illusion of supernatural speed, they are helpless to defend themselves but this is taxing for him and pushing too hard could leave his mind weak and open to the enemy he has taken an oath to banish. The ultimate betrayal for a Grey Knight as none have yet succumbed to the temptations of chaos.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadly, I have been beaten to the post, as I was planning on doing a Grey Knight RP. Anyways, here is my character.

Name: Julius (I can change this as I know most Grey Knight names are taken from Imperal scripture, so this might not be valid. I just liked the name)

Age: 239

Appearance: Although his head is close-shaven, you can tell that Julius has jet-black hair. His head is free of both scars and bionics, although from just under his left eye to his jaw bone is a tattoo of a verse of Imperial scripture. His eyes are a hazel brown and in tandem with his mouth which almost always has a slight curve of a smile betray either humour or amition, it is often hard to tell. His first scars are a pair of lines horizontally across his neck marking where a daemonette's claw sheared through his power armour in the strike squad. Over where his left brest, just over his 'natural' heart, is more imperial scripture. However, the carefully scribed lines are marred by a a crusted scab from the most recent conflict in the Infernalis warzone. The rest of his body is remarkably clear of scars and tattoos, his body having healed most old wounds and Julius having chosen not to take anymore tattoos.

Personality: Julius is possessed with a burning ambition. For reasons he doesn't often discuss, he aspires to greatness. Whilst this is an odd trait for a Grey Knight, it is one that he none-the-less possesses. He is flawless in his dedication to his chapter and the Emperor. He dispises anything less than perfection in himself and others, and is known to have a violent temper when he is made to suffer imperfection in himself or those around him. His true humour is mostly dry and sarcastic, although will keep his comments to himself if they will displease those around him. 

Background: The earliest memory Julius has is the blinding light of the world as he stepped out of the Black Ship having been chosen by the Overseers of the Grey Knights chapter. The light forced him to close his eyes, but a firm hand on his shoulder guided him forwards. Whilst it would come to feel like his first birth, unlike his first birth, he walked with grim determination to succeed. The trails became largely a blur of pain and testing for him, and Julius remembers many of the first nights where he would cry out in his sleep, unable to think he could go on. However, each morning he found strength and after a time, the crying ceased. After the trials ceased and Julius once again stood in the light with his new name, the old one forgotten wit his past, he felt empty, as if he lacked purpose. He had striven for so long to simply survive and do his duty, and yet now he wanted more. 

He stalked the vaulted halls of Titan waiting to be given a mission or a purpose other than simple duty. He was steadfast in his dedication, let no mistake be made. The daemon or scion of Chaos coul get no hold on his mind or soul and he was as formidable as any Astartes. He simply felt hollow. As he walked into one of the training halls of the Grey Knights at a time when many others were having their 4 hours alotted sleep time, he discovered something which would inflame is ambition and give him his drive. His brotherhood champion was practicing in the cages. Julius simply stood in awe at the proficiency of the warrior and the speed of his movements. After watching in silence for a while, the perfect warrior broke the silence "How about you stop staring and step into the cage so I can have a real challenge?" Julius did as he was asked and climbed into the cage, making several muttered appologies for the fact that he was not yet bloodied. The champion replied with a few curt words "You survived the trials? That's bloodied enough." The first bout lasted only 10 seconds before Julius was on the floor. "Again." the champion said. And so Julius stood and the fought again, the second bout not lasting much longer.

They continued to fight into the night and through until the morning. The champion never lost and never failed to deflect every attack Julius made. By the end, Julius was drentched in sweat and the champion's skin only faintly showed that he had worked at all. "You leave tomorrow for the Kelsar sector. Keep up the blade work." That was all the champion said before stepping out of the ring. Julius never forgot the perfect warrior, and swore that one day he would become as able as him. True enough, the next day Julius and his new squad left to scourge the Kelsar sector of daemons. His strike squad performed admirably, but Julius wanted to more than amirable. He wanted extrodinary. Instead of heading back to Titan, his squad simply headed of to defeat another insurgance. Julius spent every day and night, every moment that he had perfecting his martial ability, practicing move he had seen the champion use. So great was his dedication to his training that on more than one occation he had to be ordered to sleep. 

By the time he was 107, he could force a stalemate with his Justicar and could best all his brothers in bladework. By this time he had already suffered his first scar, but had also personally taken the head of a Herald of Slaanesh in return and helped his squad to slay the Great Unclean One Gar'lratix. Upon his Justicars request, Julius was granted a vauled set of terminator armour. For seven solid days he did not sleep, but simply trained in his armour to discover its range of movements and adjusting his bladework accordingly. He was also asigned to squad Tarthus under Justicar Artus. Artus helped to temper Julius into not only a fine warrior, but also a component within a squad not just a single entity. He hammered home in Julius that no Grey Knight exists alone, but as a brotherhood, something Julius had almost forgotten. He also helped Julius improve on his bladework and Julius came to rever him as a mentor and a friend. 

So when the squad lost Artus on the battlefield of the Infernalis Warzone, Julius flew into a fury. He slayed countless Khornate daemons around, sustaining several minor wounds and a deep scar from the soul grinder when he tried to avenge his Justicar. At that point he was forced to retreat with the rest of his squad, but his rage was not yet spent. He condemned his brothers for their mistakes, claiming that it was their failure that had cause the loss. After all his words had been spent, his anger turned inwards as he blamed himself. For a time he became sullen and withdrawn, pausing his punishing routine only to eat and occationally sleep. Only once the summons from Tethys came did Julius finally snap out of himself. He apologised to his brothers for his actions, and was forgiven with minimal difficulty, most of them understanding that they had all expressed the loss in different ways. Whilst his ambition is still far greater than the individual battle he is waging, Julius is determined to avenge Artus by some means before he continues in his quest to achieve one of the upper ranks of the Grey Knights.

Weapons/Equipment: Terminator Armor, Storm-Bolter, Nemesis Sword, Frag and Krak Grenades

Psychic Powers: _Deception:_ Julius's power is that his is able to freeze time and move about while it is frozen. However, the farther he moves, the more taxing it is for him mentally and physically, as each movement defies the laws of physics. So, moving to the side in order to avoid a blade or a bullet is not to taxing, neither it bringing his blade up to block a strike or to land a killing blow in a split second of the opponent's guard being down. However, moving anything more than a few paces whilst time is frozen will leave him considerably drained of psychic and physical strength, leaving him more open to further attacks.

I hope that this is all ok LotN. Also, a side note, if the RP starts in the next week-two weeks it is unlikely that I will be able to post as I am in Poland and this is probably my last day with internet connection. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Is this still going somewhere as it has been over two weeks since the last post and my character has yet to receive an approval.


----------

